# Garden City Pier fishing



## granddaddy (Sep 23, 2004)

Just got back from Garden City with a cooler packed with fish. Got down to GC Friday afternoon and fished for 4 hours. caught 19 keeper size whiting. Returned to the pier Saturday morn round 7:30 fished until 4 pm and took me over 1 hour to scale and clean the 30 plus fish. The fish I caught were whiting and drum in the am and spots in the afternoon. The black drum too small to keep. I caught 3 nice whiting that were 15 to 16 inches. The rest were 10 to 12 inches. I also caught a few small blues and pomponos. I returned on Sunday and caught whiting in the am and the biting turned to spots for the rest of the day. Before I started for home today, I walked on the pier and it was shoulder to shoulder with a spot run. This was one of my best fishing weekends.

Some locals were catching large black drum. I saw 3 that were between 18 and 23 inches. 

Granddaddy


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks for the report glad you got into them heade to myrtle friday


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## guitarman007 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Good to Hear*

I most likely will come after Christmas, Hope the Whiting keep biting!!!!!!.....I guess I will find out, but, thanks for ur report!


----------

